

WikiLeaks and Free Speech - nsns
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/08/21/opinion/wikileaks-and-the-global-future-of-free-speech.html?ref=opinion

======
jfaucett
As madison wrote, "The people shall not be deprived or abridged of their right
to speak, to write, or to publish their sentiments; and the freedom of the
press, as one of the great bulwarks of liberty, shall be inviolable", I wonder
if he could have imagined the newly formed government would wander this far...
I applaud Ecuador for bravely standing against yet another example of US
imperialism and violation of human rights.

------
tkahn6
Flagged.

~~~
bambax
Why?

~~~
tkahn6
Because this isn't reddit. Political stories used to be very rare here, as I'm
sure you're aware, and that was a large part of the appeal.

~~~
justsee
WikiLeaks stories are upvoted around here because (I suspect) they reflect the
massive _social_ changes that the internet is enabling, which the HN community
is clearly interested in.

Anonymous, WikiLeaks, et al represent the changing power dynamic in society
globally, and that's fascinating to a lot of us (especially considering it
generally involves people with a hacker mindset).

I'd agree with flagging a real _political_ story (like a Dems v Republicans
rant) but flagging a WikiLeaks story doesn't make sense.

~~~
tkahn6
Sorry. Wikileaks and the Assange drama is almost completely political. We
don't need a story about Wikileaks every week. Not why I come here. I can go
to reddit for that.

Just because there is a technology aspect to a story does not make it
appropriate.

